# NC People



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Come support Local shows in NC. We need a big SQ turn out to make it worthwhile for shops to continue wanting to host events. 

this is SQ ONLY!!!


High Output SQL Showdown
10/1/17

MECA 2X Event

319 US Hwy 70 East
Garner, NC
Hosted by: High Output Audio

Event Contact: 919-557-3533
Event Director: James Donaghy 919-557-3533
Event Email: [email protected]
Other Event Link: 
Comments:
Events Offered:

SPL: No SPL Events
SQL: SQLSQ2InstallRTA
Show: No Show & Shine


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

REMINDER

If you live in NC< please come out and compete and support shows in NC....so there can be more shows next year


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!!!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

If you're anywhere near Garner NC please come out and support this Sq only event.
Scott Welch has come out from NC to judge the event


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

I just saw this post or I would have planned for it. I'm relatively close (2.5 hours away) so hopefully I can make it to the next one. Sorry I can't make it tomorrow though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EcoRS (Oct 24, 2017)

How was the turnout?


----------



## 2DEEP2 (Jul 9, 2007)

I was late and did not bring my car. I saw at least ten cars. Some cars where in the back and I did not go in the back. There were at least 4 world class cars at the show.


----------

